# Joint ill/naval infection in 2week old colt



## MystificAK (May 21, 2012)

I am currently research information/help in regards to jount ill/naval infection for a friend of mine. Her two week old colt has been diagnosed with this he has had his left knee joint drained twice and puss with chunks can out the first time and the second time just puss. He is on antibiotic injections (not sure what) but I am looking for any advice anyone has regarding this. Thank u in advance and if you need more info just ask and I'll try an provide whatever I can. We are just hoping the little guy pulls thru.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 21, 2012)

Is the horse under vet care?


----------



## MystificAK (May 21, 2012)

Yes he is


----------

